# need advice on international 484



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

im looking at a international 484 and i have no knowledge of it so i was looking to see if they were a decent tractor?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi JT, and welcome to TF.com!

We had a 484 and 3 newer versions of the same tractor. We found them to be a great tractor, but when it gets down near freezing you will need to plug it in. You will want to check out the park brake, it is a band inside the tranny, so if it is gone it's not cheep for labour to repair. No serious faults, we found them to be a good reliable tractor.
What were you planning to use it for?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

just to use around the yard bush hog mostly maaybe push snowe or put a bucket on the front if it wiill accept it


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

THey would do all those jobs nicely. They are an especially nice loader tractor with the way the tranny is configured.
There is an IH loader for that tractor, and I konw Allied makes one as well as a few more companies.


----------

